# Picked this up at an auction yesterday...



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

All Teak...

Damn it was heavy...







Now to fill her up...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

very nice piece there buddy, lets stock it up and take new photos now


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Re-posting pics


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice but you might be broke by the next pics you take trying to full this puppy up. Great find.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

that's awesome! I love old furniture


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

That's beautiful.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

will you be using this for just wine?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

exprime8 said:


> will you be using this for just wine?


No, it' has all sorts of alcohol in it, I'll post some more recent pics, once I dig out all the junk piles around it.


----------

